# AKFF Far North SE Qld/Central Qld Trip



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

The Poona trip really had me wanting to meet up with fellow AKFF'ers for a weekend but at just on 16hrs driving for the return trip (and unable to get the friday or monday off) it's unfortunately out of the question.

So I thought maybe we could organise a trip for those of us a little further north. Camping facilities, good chance at a fish and central location is necessary obviously...I was thinking maybe Awoonga or Cania dams? Any other suggestions? Also dates - any weekend is fine for me. The Poona trip is 3-4th March so maybe a month after this (1-2nd April) would allow enough time to organise another leave pass plus coincide with the April fishing comp.

Any thoughts and possible attendees?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Scotty,

Good thought mate. Looks like I won't be able to make the Poona trip either. 

A CQ/ Far north SEQ trip sounds great.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hinchinbrook, Hinchinbrook

i would be keen for one of the northern dams, 
perhaps cania.

or any of the barra dams, but how consistent are they from a yak when you can only cover so much ground.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I've fished none of them in the yak (besides Theresa Creek Dam at Clermont) but Cania is smaller apparently and so would probably be a better option. Plus there is apparently a wide variety of species.

Salt water options could be Curtis Island?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Travis I'm another that will watch this thread re location and see what develops, admit to being half interested but its getting into the start of my bush walking season and I have some part commitments that may clash; will advise nearer the date


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> Another option (as far as being equidistant goes) might be 1770


I'd back that!

I was up at 1770 last year, and I wish I had the yak with me then... There's some seriously fishy water up there!

As for camping, the campground at 1770 itself is fantastic. I spent a week on the waters edge. (See pic)

Unfortunately it blew 30 knots all week so fishing was limited. However a yak in the river would've been excellent!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Meoldchina - am based near Comet (near Emerald) so 1770 could be a good option. From memory there was someone off this site that did a trip up there recently...can't recall who it was though unfortunately. Definitely a good option though.

EDIT: Found these couple of threads.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... light=1770 (HiRaeed)

and

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4597&start=0 (Jake)

Definitely sounds like it could be a good spot. How would people be with the date 31mar-01stApr or 7-8th April?


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Depending on dates and finances, I will also watch this thread carefully. I would love to fish the northern waters and how much fun it would be with fellow forum members. So keep the plan coming along fellas and see what response you get.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

1770 would be the GO team
been there (last november) almost the same site as Fishn-Dan, great spot

just be mindfull of the trip *dates* guys: :roll: 
Good Friday is the 6th of April this year
Qld school holidays start on the 5th
:x you can't move in the park during those periods

would be best to do it prior to these dates
or after (but that's too far away)

will thread-watch with interest 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Travis there was some discussion on this thread if located at 1770, while having a beer at the Poona outing, and I for one would be interested in May [not public holiday w/e] or later, as it was getting some good reviews


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

what about Baffle Creek ? there is both salt and fresh water access.its been a few years since ive fished it but the top end had rock bars all through it making it ideal for canoes/yaks.there are camping facilities up near the fresh and down near the mouth as well.am going on break on the 18th March so anything in the last two weeks of march is fine with me.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

does baffle have any crocs though??

i know it fishes well for jacks, a mate of mine used to fish it regularly


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Any more ideas?

Baffle Ck may be okay. I think HairyMick has said in the past that professional fisherfolk have fairly well cleaned it out. Don't think it has crocs.

Near 1770 is Eurimbula NP and camping at Bustard Beach. I have been to Middle Ck camping area and 4wd is needed for that but I think high clearance 2wd can get to Bustard Beach.

Curtis Is off Gladstone is awesome. Vehicle ferry to South End on Curtis Island and hire a house in the little village. That would be dearer than camping at 1770 though I reckon as the Ferry ain't cheap.

Probably the best dates would be in the, let me see . . . , in the next 3 weeks since Easter is 4 wks away. Gee, lots of time for planning. Either before or after as it will be chockers during.

I'll be in Caloundra 15-18 March. What are others doing?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

1770 gets my vote  
the caravan park in right on the waters edge (sandy beach no swell) with easy access regardless of tide
you could fit two or even three small tents to a site, to share camp fees and keep the yakker group together :lol: 
you have the choice of river, headland or open water fishing, all an easy paddle away
last november I did not reach for the insect repellent once in 6 days/nights (I believe council has control measures in place)
black-top all the way to camp for those with 2 wheel drive, plus nearby adventure trails for the 4B's
I reckon May would be the go, should still be a Pelagic or two both inshore and off
and by the way, there is a neat little Bare-Foot-Bar just down the road from the park 8) good food and cold Beeeerrrr


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

I was in 1770/Agnes Water in November - December too... got 6 acres up there backing Round Hill creek. Double check, last I heard developers have bought the caravan park to put up a resort... Not sure when that starts.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

1770 in May might be something we should try and aim for. If the council caravan park has been sold  then Xtian, can we camp on your 6 acre block?


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

troppo said:


> 1770 in May might be something we should try and aim for. If the council caravan park has been sold  then Xtian, can we camp on your 6 acre block?


Fine with me if you're willing to clear a camping area. The land's uncleared with dense bush. Mud crabs gallore in the area. Heaps of mangroves and heaps of jacks. 

Sorry, getting mixed up... it's the Agnes Water caravan park that's been sold... the 1770 one is still good.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm spending Easter at Elliott Heads, and was thinking of maybe heading up to 1770 for a few days straight after that. Haven't looked at the exact dates, but probably should. Anyone keen for then? My 4B is setup for sleeping in, so plenty of room on the camp site. The sites are MASSIVE! We could probably get 2 tents on the site as well as the cars, and I have a fold out gazebo for cover. So plenty of room.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

FishinDan said:


> I'm spending Easter at Elliott Heads


mate, I live just 20 minutes down the road from E/heads @ Bargara
we should team-up for a fish one day over Easter 8)
off shore @ Bargara Beach is great if the wind is 10kt.s or less
otherwise Elliot River would be the go

:?: *Anyone else going to be in the area at that time* :?:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

doug-out said:


> FishinDan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spending Easter at Elliott Heads
> ...


Got any specific dates to aim at?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

OK - I will be staying at Elliott Heads from Thursday 5th April until the 9th or 10th. I am very seriously considering then heading up to 1770 until around the 13th.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

1770 sounds like the place to be I reckon. Unfortunately I can't make it on/or the weekends around) easter.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

probable getting a little side-tracked here (sorry I think that's my over-zelous fault) 

I reckon "the main trip" to 1770 (or where ever)would still be best sometime in May
and anyone who *already* (like FishinDan) has an Easter destination planned/booked, 
let us know on "Fishing Trips" where you plan to be and therefore
possibly "*hook-up*" with others who happen to live nearby or have previously planned a similar Easter destination

Having cleared that up 
 now----what date/s in May for the 1770 get together guys :?:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good call, Doug-out. Let's make a few trips :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

doug-out said:


> Having cleared that up
> now----what date/s in May for the 1770 get together guys :?:


Doug I'm happy for anyone with local knowledge of the area to suggest a date [after finding what a difference tides make at Poona].

But being a long haul from the GC I would prefer to miss the public holiday crowd, but interested the rest of the month and would go with the consensus of opinion....... and would suggest a fresh thread if a date is proposed


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Dodge said:


> and would suggest a fresh thread if a date is proposed


good call Dodge

re: a date, I've had a look at the tides for May & the last quarter moon (as per normal) has the least tidal range
as mentioned, high or low at 1770 still allows good access, it's not the issue that it was at Poona :shock: 
I'm thinking last quater ='s slower current, allowing the paddler to go with it or against, depending on his chosen hot-spot.
The week of Monday the 7th is that particular phase. Other dates are still good by me, the 7th is Labour Day in Qld
I'm also with you Troppo, multipal trips are equally as good

*scotty beefs*, as instigator, why not start a new thread calling it "the 1770 trip" 8) 
I agree, we could use a clean slate, assuming most are interested in 1770 as the destination and May as the time

cheers; doug-out


----------

